# Video Request to Trevor: Atari games tutorial



## Silver (Sep 21, 2017)

Trevor has been killing it with his awesome v9 videos. I have a video request that would be super helpful if he did one on this as well

As someone who has never played the Atari games on V9 I have no idea what is going on. Furthermore the in car controls are confusing to say the least. A full in depth tutorial on how to play the games would be super useful. 

I’m not on twitter so I don’t know any other medium of trying to get Trevor to notice. Maybe someone with a closer connection can pitch this idea in my behalf?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

It's really pretty simple, start the game and play with the steering wheel controls to figure out what the controls are. Push in, up, down, left, right on each one. Plus some games use the touchscreen to control the cursor.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I grew up with Intellivision instead of Atari, so blame that on my horribly failed attempt at the games.


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> It's really pretty simple, start the game and play with the steering wheel controls to figure out what the controls are. Push in, up, down, left, right on each one. Plus some games use the touchscreen to control the cursor.


I didn't realize the steering controlled it, thanks...It's misleading that they put a D-pad on the screen and was difficult to control with.

Anyway, +1 for a video tutorial. I barely was able control the Asteroids ship...couldn't figure what to do with any of the other games (but the steering wheel would have probably helped.)


----------

